# Non-Drip honey gates?



## allniter (Aug 22, 2011)

I would think you should use a --BALL instead of a GATE VALVE--shuts down faster


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

The cure is here http://www.mannlakeltd.com/mm5/merchant.mvc?Screen=page102 That is your answer unless you want a $3000 bottling set up.


----------



## max2 (Dec 24, 2009)

Vance G said:


> The cure is here http://www.mannlakeltd.com/mm5/merchant.mvc?Screen=page102 That is your answer unless you want a $3000 bottling set up.


The HH-410 looks great. I guess it is the type of equipment which costs extra but should last for a long time. A bottling plant is not appropriate for a few thousand dollars a few times a year.
Is anybody using this valve?


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

max2 said:


> The HH-410 looks great.


That looks like the valves that Maxant sell. You could check with Jake who posts here as MAXANT. I use one but it is brass. It will have an extra drop on cutoff but if you get your timing right you can have a new jar beneath before it drops. MUCH better than a gate!


----------



## MAXANT (Sep 13, 2008)

The pressure from pushing down on the lever would distort the bucket (which is what Im assuming they are using?). You would need a 1" coupling to thread the NDV in.
Mann Lakes is nothing like ours. :no:


----------



## max2 (Dec 24, 2009)

"The pressure from pushing down on the lever would distort the bucket"
meaning - that the valve has to be fitted to a SS tank not a plastic bucket?


----------



## StevenG (Mar 27, 2009)

This is the tank I bought and use for bottling. https://kelleybees.com/Products/Detail/?id=3336333433363338&grouped=1
I went to local "Big Box" hardware store and bought a brass ball valve (around $15.00) and the necessary connections, works like a charm. There is an occasional drip, so I put a small and cheap ss pail under the valve.
Regards,
Steven


----------



## MAXANT (Sep 13, 2008)

Our valve is not designed to work on buckets or pails.


----------



## max2 (Dec 24, 2009)

MAXANT said:


> Our valve is not designed to work on buckets or pails.


Thanks . If I buy a valve from you and a SS tank here in Australia, what do I need to look aout for so that the valve can fit easily onto the tank?


----------



## MAXANT (Sep 13, 2008)

You will need a 1 " female coupling. I could send it with the valve, and you can have it welded on to save you the hassle of trying to find one.


----------

